# Samuel Adams Merry Maker (Gingerbread Stout) Review



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*Samuel Adams Merry Maker (seasonal)

*​*Style: Stout
ABV: 9%
Color: Dark brown-Black

*Ok, I've been pretty excited to try this brew as I find myself liking Sam Adams more and more. I get especially excited when I can find something that is hard to find in my area. I was in the big city the other day and stopped into a small craft beer store that has an AWESOME selection and there it was...........2 bottles left, almost hidden from sight. The both went home with me. :smile:


First off, lets review the beer.








Here is how Sam Adams describes their beer. 
*

"This rich dark gingerbread stout entices with the aromas of the holidays. The flavor of gingerbread comes alive, beginning with the smooth sweetness and heartiness of dark roasted malts and a touch of wheat. But it's the intensity and spices of cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, & ginger that add a wicked kick for a jolly playful brew full of merry mischief."

*
​I am immediately greeted with a dark caramel aroma that has very strong notes of gingerbread. To break it down, you can pick out the cinnamon, clove, nutmeg and ginger if you try but its just easier to say that it smells like a gingerbread cookie.

The initial taste is of a deep porter with a bit of bitterness and after that settles down, you then get nice notes of gingerbread. This beer was really good and it's considered a dessert beer so how could I not explore foods and cigars with this beer?

Lets start with the ice cream float.................yes, you read that right.









​Guys, this seemed like an AWESOME idea and it seemed like the beer would be epic with ice cream but let me tell you how WRONG I was.

The extreme sweetness of the ice cream mixed with the slight bitterness of the beer really clashed and made the beer EXTREMELY bitter. I'm not talking hops bitter, I'm talking 3 day old burnt coffee bitter.

I would NOT advise the ice cream float idea..........I was pretty disappointed. It might be better with a chocolate ice cream but I don't care to find out.

NEXT...............was gingerbread cookies paired with this beer.









​Oh damn guys, this beer and these cookies were made for each other. I've never found a cookie that pairs to well with beer but this...........this was friggen AWESOME.

Takes beer and cookies to a whole new level. Eat the cookie, swish some beer around. It's like milk and oreo cookies for adults.

I HIGHLY advise trying gingerbread cookies with this beer..................stellar.

Ok, lastly we will throw in a cigar.









​
An Est. 1844 is what came to mind immediately for me as I usually get notes of clove, nutmeg, and cinnamon from these cigars. Almost like a bread pudding but not as sweet.

I think I may have to try this cigar with the next bottle BEFORE cookies. The cookies and ice cream before the cigar kind of made the cigar a bit over powering and slightly harsh.

While the cigar did pair well with this beer, I think it will pair a lot better when I don't throw sweets in the mix.

Guys, this beer was great overall and I enjoyed it even more having cookies and a cigar with it. The only thing I would change is the bitterness, it's just a TOUCH to bitter for a dessert beer if you pair it with food.
The gingerbread flavor was fairly subtle, about perfect I'd say. You can taste it but it's not overwhelming at all.

If I had to score this beer, I'd give it 10/10 based upon the beer itself.

(also, bonus points for the label. Reminds me of gingy from Shrek, pretty funny.)


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL this must be the review you alluded to the other day.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

tnlawyer said:


> LOL this must be the review you alluded to the other day.


yes.........It was a fun beer.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I love stouts thanks for the review. Now to find a few bottles...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LGHT said:


> I love stouts thanks for the review. Now to find a few bottles...


Thanks for reading!

Hurry, not sure this will be easy to find much longer.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I've seen this beer a few times when browsing the craft beer selections at the stores. I stop and look at it every time and never pick one up. I've been disappointed with previous Sam Adams seasonal beers like this in the past. I may have to try again with this one though!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

baddddmonkey said:


> Thanks for the review. I've seen this beer a few times when browsing the craft beer selections at the stores. I stop and look at it every time and never pick one up. I've been disappointed with previous Sam Adams seasonal beers like this in the past. I may have to try again with this one though!


Try it with gingerbread cookies, its best that way!


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Love this beer! So tastey!! I'll have to try it with the cookies sounds so good.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I've never had any luck with cigars and beer together.

One the subject of stouts though, see if you can find a 4 pk of Dragon's Milk by New Holland Brewing Company.
It's an exceptional beer IMO

New Holland Dragon's Milk (Bourbon Barrel Stout) | New Holland Brewing Company | Holland, MI | BeerAdvocate


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I've never had any luck with cigars and beer together.
> 
> One the subject of stouts though, see if you can find a 4 pk of Dragon's Milk by New Holland Brewing Company.
> It's an exceptional beer IMO
> ...


Will look for it!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

This is such an awesome beer! I wish some of these seasonal beers were available year round.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

djcsewell said:


> This is such an awesome beer! I wish some of these seasonal beers were available year round.


I really wish SA would make their Chocolate Bock or even the Cherry Chocolate bock available year round........I love those.


----------

